# UltratechHost - 1Gbps Singapore Public Cloud Hosting | BitCoin Payment | 99.99% Uptime



## UltratechHost (Jul 10, 2017)

UltratechHost (Ultra Web Solutions®) is a premier hosting company on the digital world since 2010. Here We Provides Shared, Reseller, Onshore VPS & Offshore VPS, Cloud VPS, Onshore Dedicated Server & Offshore Dedicated Server Hosting that matched to the needs of our customers around the globe.

UltratechHost (Ultra Web Solutions®) Provides Web hosting services at different locations around the globe which Includes Geo Friendly Servers located at Germany, USA, Netherlands, Russia Datacenters. We provide modern hi-tech server leasing with a wide range of services.

UltratechHost (Ultra Web Solutions®) Cloud servers allow you to build architectures requiring a virtual network quickly and easily. Delivered in your own network, they give you private and free communication between servers. Our Public Cloud is a flexible, scalable, and highly redundant virtualized hosting platform. Now you can focus on what you’re really good at. Our public cloud is ideal for a variety of workloads, including testing and development, email and web hosting.

Locations: *Singapore*
======================================================
*Package URL*
======================================================
Main Website: UltratechHost

Singapore Cloud Hosting: 1Gbps Singapore Cloud Hosting

Promo Code : UltraCloudVPS *(5% Recurring Off)*

======================================================
*VPS Packages*
======================================================

*Iron Cloud*
1 Core Virtual CPU
1 GB Virtual RAM
40 GB Disk Space
1Gbps (Virtual) Uplink
4 TB Bandwidth
1 IP Address
Linux OS
*€12.99EUR/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Bronze Cloud*
2 Core Virtual CPU
2 GB Virtual RAM
60 GB Disk Space
1Gbps (Virtual) Network
Linux/Windows OS
6 TB Bandwidth
*€24.99/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Silver Cloud*
4 Core Virtual CPU
4 GB Virtual RAM
80 GB Disk Space
1Gbps (Virtual) Network
Linux/Windows OS
8 TB Bandwidth
*€ 38.99/Monthly*
*Order Now*


*Gold Cloud*
8 Core Virtual CPU
8 GB Virtual RAM
160 GB Disk Space
1Gbps (Virtual) Network
Linux/Windows OS
10 TB Bandwidth
*€55.99/Monthly*
*Order Now*

======================================================
*General Sales FAQ*
======================================================

Q: How long have you been in business?
A: We're in 7 years of business. Since 2010!

Q: How long does it take to setup my server?
A: It can vary from a few minutes to few hours due to the varying levels of verification.

Q: Will you assist with migrations and transferring our existing data?
A: Yes.

Q: Do you allow adult content?
A: Yes, legal adult contents are allowed.

======================================================

*Payment Options*

======================================================

PayPal, EBS, OKPay, Perfect Money, Indian Net Banking, Payza, Skrill, BitCoin


Join Ultra Web Solutions® at Social Networks!
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/UltraWebSolutionsIndia
Twitter: https://twitter.com/ultratechhost


----------

